# Quappenfänge 2017/2018



## Kuschi777 (28. Oktober 2017)

Guten Tag,

ich gebe mir mal die Ehre und eröffne ein neues Thema für die aktuelle Quappensaison. |bla:

Wie sieht es bei euch aus geht schon was? 

Ich selbst war dieses Jahr zwei mal,  bisher leider ohne Erfolg. Wobei sich die Wassertemperatur noch bei ca. 11 Grad bewegte und dafür noch ein bisschen zu warm ist. 

Werde es am Montag wieder an an einem kleinen Bach der in die Donau mündet versuchen.

Wie läuft es bei den anderen? Schon erfolgreich gewesen bzw. von Fangmeldungen gehört?


Auf eine gute Quappensaison!#h


----------



## Franz_16 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2017/2018*

Hallo Kuschi,
habe bislang von einer Quappe aus einem Naab-Zufluss gehört - das verbuche ich aber noch unter "Sommerfang", hier lassen sich die Quappen ja auch im Sommer fangen.

Denke auch, dass es noch etwas dauert bis es richtig los geht. Aber die aktuell frischen Temperaturen dürften das schon deutlich beschleunigen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2017/2018*

Bimmelrudi hatte doch schon eine!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2017/2018*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Bimmelrudi hatte doch schon eine!



Nö, waren 4 an dem Abend. Gingen aber alle wieder zurück in ihr Element 

Temperaturen spielen zumindest hier fast gar keine Rolle. Wenn Frost kommt brauchste auch gar nicht mehr los.


----------



## Welpi (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2017/2018*

Grad beim Quappenfischen am Lech, die erste ist schon da...46 cm. Dafür, dass es laut Autothermometer nur zwei Grad haben soll ist es echt erträglich


----------



## Franz_16 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2017/2018*

Sauber Welpi #6

Und 46 ist doch schonmal ein schöner Saisonstart! Petri Heil #6 

Worauf hat die gebissen?


----------



## Kuschi777 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2017/2018*

Petri Heil ! 

Bin noch draußen direkt an der Mündung eines kleineren Fliesgewässers in die Donau.

Bisher leider nichts, werd jetzt dann auch Nachhause fahren. Thermometer zeigt auch nur noch 3 Grad an...


----------



## Welpi (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2017/2018*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Worauf hat die gebissen?



Auf Wurm,  an diesem Abschnitt der einzig erlaubte Köder fürs Nachtangeln.

Ist für heute die einzige geblieben.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2017/2018*

Petri zur Quappe..schöne Größe zum Auftakt. #6
Kommt hier leider zu selten vor in dem Format, zu oft sind sie unter 30cm und damit untermaßig.

Werd die Tage sicher auch nochmal paar Stunden probieren.


----------



## ado (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2017/2018*

Hab es gestern auch mal probiert. 
Leider viel Wasser im Lech und damit die Montage immer in die Steinschüttung gedrückt worden. War ne ziemliche Materialschlacht. 
Eine "kleinere" so um die 40cm konnte ich dann aber auch auf einen Köderfisch erwischen. 
Frage ob zurücksetzen oder nicht hat dieser Fisch selber beantwortet hatte gerade den haken gelöst, der Fisch zweimal geschlagen und dann hab ich n "platsch" gehört und weg war er wieder.


----------



## NaabMäx (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2017/2018*

Ja hallo, ein fettes petri.
Was habt ihr zurzeit für ne Wassertemperatur im Lech?


----------



## Welpi (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2017/2018*

@Ado: Petri, ist auch eine Schöne...Quappen haben eine tolle Zeichnung, ich finde, dass das richtig schöne Fische sind. Durch den vorgeschriebenen Wurm schlucken die bei uns schnell und tief ab, bis Du den Biss merkst.

@Naabmäx: Ich hab gestern mal die Hand reingehalten und beschlossen, dass ich nicht mehr drin schwimmen würde [emoji3]...heute früh hat es hier -3°C gehabt... Ich werd heute Abend mal kurzvein Thermometer reinhalten, würde mich selber interessieren wieviel Grad es genau sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2017/2018*

Heute bei uns erster Nachtfrost - Quappenzeit kommt wohl ;-)


----------



## Franz_16 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2017/2018*

@Welpi
mal als Tipp:
https://www.nid.bayern.de/wassertemperatur

Da hat man mal einen groben, schnellen Überblick über die Wassertemperaturen der bayerischen Flüsse.


----------



## Welpi (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2017/2018*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @Welpi
> mal als Tipp:
> https://www.nid.bayern.de/wassertemperatur


 
Habs auch eben auch grad gefunden als ich Tante Google gefragt habe...ist aber cool, die Temperaturinfos kannte ich noch nicht. Danke fur den schnellen Tip!


----------



## fischbär (3. November 2017)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2017/2018*

Oha, eine Quappe aus der Ohre


----------



## Franz_16 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2017/2018*

Sehr schön! Petri Heil zur Rutte #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2017/2018*

geht so langsam los, wie es scheint..


----------



## fischbär (3. November 2017)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2017/2018*

Danke danke, allerdings geht es zäh. zwei bisse bisher in 2h auf 4 Ruten...


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2017/2018*

2 Angler oder dürft ihr da mit 4 Ruten?


----------



## fischbär (3. November 2017)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2017/2018*

2 Leute, Logo. Das könnte man ja gar nicht managen. Kam aber eh nix mehr... War übrigens eine 24er. Leider trotz Kreishaken sehr tief geschluckt.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (4. November 2017)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2017/2018*

Petri, schaut auch nach Milchner aus wie bei mir schon zuvor.
Mal schauen ob noch Weibchen kommen, letztes Jahr hab ich nicht ein einziges gesehen.
Daher variiere ich aktuell auch noch was die Stellen angeht, irgendwo müssen die ja mal sein.

Nimm besser große langschenklige Wurmhaken, die hauen auch die kleine Quappen problemlos wech, Haken sitzen fast immer im hinteren rechten Maulbereich (wenn man von oben auf den Fisch schaut).
Ist der Hakenschenkel kurz, ist das ne Fummelei und du verletzt den untermaßigen mitunter sogar stark durch das Lösen (Bluten sehr schnell). Den langen Schenkel kannste einfacher greifen, selbst wenn geschluckt und lößt ihn problemlos ohne Hilfsmittel.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (4. November 2017)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2017/2018*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> 2 Angler oder dürft ihr da mit 4 Ruten?



2 beringte und eine unberingte Stippe sind maximal erlaubt


----------



## fischbär (4. November 2017)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2017/2018*

Ich teste erstmal mit Kreishaken weiter. Die sollen ja eigentlich im Maulwinkel stecken. Tun sie meist auch. Sonst geh ich auch auf Butthaken. Aber im schlimmsten Fall hat der such schon durch die Magenwand gerissen, bis er rechts in den Kiemenbögen stecken bleibt.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (4. November 2017)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2017/2018*

Genau deshalb nehm ich auch keine Butthaken, sondern Wurmhaken mit recht großem Bogen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2017/2018*

Man weiss ja nie (BVO-Gewässer z. B. 8 Ruten ), daher hab ich gefragt ..
Danke für Auskunft!!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (4. November 2017)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2017/2018*

Klar, aber wäre bissl weit für ihn aus Magdeburg 

8 Ruten im Auge zu behalten nachts, möcht ich mir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht antun.
Da müßte man ja Halsgelenke wie ne Eule haben


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2017/2018*

Die machen da "Aalwandern" an den Kanälen und Sielen...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (4. November 2017)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2017/2018*

Ich würd als Aal auch wandern bei soviel Ruten

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2017/2018*

;-))))))


----------



## Alexander2781 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2017/2018*

Petri Heil an die Fänger, ich werde es voraussichtlich am Samstag in der Donau versuchen.

Ich wünsche allen eine erfolgreiche Quappensaison.

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## markus_82 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2017/2018*

läuft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2017/2018*

Top!! 

Glückwunsch!!

Gemessen?


----------



## Welpi (17. November 2017)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2017/2018*

Tolle Zeichnung! Richtig schöner Fisch...[emoji7]


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2017/2018*

allta was das Marilyn Manson

petri


----------



## markus_82 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2017/2018*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Top!!
> 
> Glückwunsch!!
> 
> Gemessen?



Jup. 85cm. Spot muss geschützt werden, daher das entstellte Foto.


----------



## Hezaru (17. November 2017)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2017/2018*

Petri. Der Fisch ist Bombe... |bigeyes#6


----------



## gründler (17. November 2017)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2017/2018*

Bei einem Rogner...Eier Eier Eier für die gläser |rolleyes Fahren gerad die Anlage langsam hoch und machen alles Start klar.....


----------



## Martin_1 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2017/2018*

Hallo Zusammen,
Möchte heute mal meinen ersten Beitrag verfassen und diesen gleich mit meinem ersten Quappen/Ruten fang :-D
Sie ist 46cm lang und hat gestern am 17.11 gebissen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem PRA-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2017/2018*



markus_82 schrieb:


> Jup. 85cm. Spot muss geschützt werden, daher das entstellte Foto.


Schade - aber verständlich. Danke für Info!

@ Martin: 
Herzlich willkommen bei uns an "Board" und Glückwunsch! 
Tolle und toll gezeichnete Fische!

Klasse "Einstand!


----------



## börnie (18. November 2017)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2017/2018*

...geht ja gut los --- Petri an die Quappen-Jäger #6
marcus_82...Dein Fisch ist bombe ! 

Ich werde morgen Abend meine Q-Saison eröffnen. Mal schauen wo sie in diesem Jahr in den Seen unterwegs sind


----------



## markus_82 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2017/2018*



börnie schrieb:


> ...geht ja gut los --- Petri an die Quappen-Jäger #6
> marcus_82...Dein Fisch ist bombe !
> 
> Ich werde morgen Abend meine Q-Saison eröffnen. Mal schauen wo sie in diesem Jahr in den Seen unterwegs sind



Danke für die Petris. Für den ersten Ansitz wars nicht so schlecht.


----------



## Franz_16 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2017/2018*

Also ne 85e Rutte aus Deutschland ist schon mehr als "nicht so schlecht"  Petri Heil zu diesem absoluten Traumfisch #6


----------



## harbec (18. November 2017)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2017/2018*

... Petri zu den tollen Quappen!


----------



## geomas (18. November 2017)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2017/2018*

@ Markus: Sattes Petri zu der Wahnsinns-Quappe. Die sieht so aus, als würde sie einen gerade maßigen ihrer im Salzwasser lebenden Verwandten ganz locker wegschlürfen ;-)


----------



## aufe_und_obe (19. November 2017)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2017/2018*

85 Is ja der Hammer, Petri!
War gestern das erste mal, die größte mit Ca. 54cm, geht gut los Luft4°C Wasser5°C
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4748721&postcount=1514
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen am Fluss? Bei uns am Inn gehts eigentlich schon seit Ende September, nur hatte ich bis vor kurzem den Fokus auf eine andere Fischart. Wie lange geh'n bei euch die Rutten?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2017/2018*

na guck, hat mein Hinweis gewirkt - auch hier:
Glückwunsch!


----------



## aufe_und_obe (19. November 2017)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2017/2018*

Ja danke


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2017/2018*

ich krieg euch alle ;-))))


----------



## Franz_16 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2017/2018*

Hab heute Abend ne Fangmeldung von uns hier aus der Vils erhalten. Ca. 35er Rutte.
Scheint also auch hier jetzt loszugehen. 1°C und leichter Nieselregen mit Tendenz zum Schnee.. Bedingungen scheinen zu passen. 

Aber eins ist auch sicher, einen kleinen Schaden braucht man als Quappenangler schon :q


----------



## Martin_1 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2017/2018*

Die 46er Rutte von mir war auch aus der Vils ;-) 

Gesendet von meinem PRA-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franz_16 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2017/2018*

@Martin,
dann ein besonderes Petri Heil  46cm ist für die Vils ein sehr schöner Fisch #6 #6 

Hast du sie auf Wurm gefangen? Wie sah es mit Krebsen aus, sind die noch hungrig?


----------



## Martin_1 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2017/2018*

Mit Tauwurm ja. Krebs waren jetzt nicht wirklich "lästig" fand nur einen im Magen vom Fisch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem PRA-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2017/2018*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hab heute Abend ne Fangmeldung von uns hier aus der Vils erhalten. Ca. 35er Rutte.
> Scheint also auch hier jetzt loszugehen. 1°C und leichter Nieselregen mit Tendenz zum Schnee.. Bedingungen scheinen zu passen.
> 
> Aber eins ist auch sicher, einen kleinen Schaden braucht man als Quappenangler schon :q



Ja Franz,
wer den akku schrauber mit hat zum löcherbohren für den rutenständer;-)

lg  nobbi


----------



## Zwergbuntbarsch (26. November 2017)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2017/2018*

Wagt denn heute jemand einen Ansitz?  Ich für meinen Teil starte heute den ersten Versuch.  Mal sehen ob sie bei uns schon aktiv sind.


----------



## Martin_1 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2017/2018*



Zwergbuntbarsch schrieb:


> Wagt denn heute jemand einen Ansitz?  Ich für meinen Teil starte heute den ersten Versuch.  Mal sehen ob sie bei uns schon aktiv sind.


Waren gestern Abend und haben 3 Stück gefangen wieder zwischen 45 und 50 Cm

Gesendet von meinem PRA-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Welpi (26. November 2017)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2017/2018*

Ich bin noch am Hadern....aber Schneefall bei aktuell -1 Grad lockt jetzt nicht gerade vom warmen Sofa [emoji56]


----------



## Lajos1 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2017/2018*



Welpi schrieb:


> Ich bin noch am Hadern....aber Schneefallbei aktuell -1 Grad lockt jetzt nicht gerade vom warmen Sofa [emoji56]



Hallo,

das ist das richtige Quappenwetter.
Vor fünfzig Jahren bin ich da raus. Heute bleibe ich da allerdings auch lieber auf dem Sofa#h.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Astacus74 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2017/2018*

Hallo in die Runde,

wie schaut es aus mit den Quappen???

War schon jemand hier im Norden unterwegs???


Petri Heil Frank


----------



## börnie (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2017/2018*



Astacus74 schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> 
> wie schaut es aus mit den Quappen???
> 
> ...



ich war leider erst 1x los. Brauchbares Angeln war unter der Umständen (stürmisch + fast 60cm Wellen) leider kaum möglich. Greife zwischen den Tagen nochmal an ...


----------



## Alexander2781 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2017/2018*

Hi,

ich habe die Jahreskarte im Inn, von Neuburg bis Passau, bin gespannt, ob da was geht.
Werde dann hier berichten.

Gruß 
Alexander


----------



## Gruenschnabel (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2017/2018*

Habe ich vor kurzem gefangen. War wohl voller Laich, darum habe ich die zurückgesetzt.
Wo laichen die Quappen eigentlich? Haben die eine Möglichkeit wenn das Gewaesser mit Stauwehren ohne Fischtreppe verbaut ist?


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2017/2018*

Hallo Gruenschnabel! 

Super Quappe, tolle Färbung! Petri Heil.

Die Quappen unternehmen eine Laichwanderung - deshalb fängt man sie ja vor künstlichen Querverbauungen - da kommen sie einfach nicht weiter. 

Meistens ziehen sie in kleinere Nebengewässer (Bäche / Flüsse) und laichen dort auf sandigem / kiesigem Grund.


----------



## Gruenschnabel (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2017/2018*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hallo Gruenschnabel!
> 
> Super Quappe, tolle Färbung! Petri Heil.
> 
> ...



Petri Dank, danke für die Info.

Ich wundere mich nur, wo die Quappen in unserem Gewaesserabschnitt herkommen, da die nie besetzt werden, aber gut gefangen werden.
Ein Bach geht weg, das stimmt, eventuell laichen die tatsaechlich dort und gehen dann auf "Wanderung".


----------

